# New All Kenpo Magazine is coming..........



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 24, 2003)

Check it out....
http://www.kenpomagazine.com/


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Nov 25, 2003)

this is awesome. Finally, we can have our own kenpo magazine. I hope this magazine doesn't cover ONLY AK.

i would like to see all styles of kenpo/kempo covered in this magazine.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 25, 2003)

Content wise, it looks like EPAK.  Color, font, and layout looks like Al Tracy's website.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 25, 2003)

I was hoping it was a hard copy 'zine.


----------



## kenpo_cory (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *this is awesome. Finally, we can have our own kenpo magazine. I hope this magazine doesn't cover ONLY AK.
> 
> i would like to see all styles of kenpo/kempo covered in this magazine. *



There is a survey located on the site that you can fill out.  One of the things they ask in the survey is what forms of kenpo would you like to see covered in the magazine.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 25, 2003)

I predict a nose dive, it would be like walking on eggshells. Now that I've mixed my metaphores, I will wish it good luck.


----------



## donald (Nov 26, 2003)

Is it gonna be a e-mag? I hope it will be hard copy. It sounds like a real solid idea, and I noticed it does look like the Tracy site. Does anyone know who is involved with this undertaking?

B.H.G.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Check it out....
> http://www.kenpomagazine.com/ *



If the Dragon is endorsing, he must have his big hands in it!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2003)

The link didn't work for me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2003)

Not working for me either...looks like a DNS issue from my end.  Give it a day n see what happens. 

I like the idea, though I don't quite care for the layour of the site. (Bit hard on my eyes).


<shameless plug> Course ya can always submit Kenpo content to MT magazine. </shameless plug>


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *If the Dragon is endorsing, he must have his big hands in it! *



No he doesn't, I sent him the link after Kirk sent it to me.

The link was working, maybe the site crashed because everyone was looking at it.

Dot


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *No he doesn't, I sent him the link after Kirk sent it to me.
> 
> The link was working, maybe the site crashed because everyone was looking at it.
> ...



If thats true, then they really need to find some real hosting.

Looks like they are hosted by 1and1.com whose site is up, but lists alot of stuff as 'coming soon'..host sends up some red flags to me...they are offering 3 years hosting for free.  They also claim to be the worlds #1 webhost...yet I've never heard of em, and theres alot of questions about em on the hosting forums.  Mighta over extended and crashed a server with the site not being backed up or something.  No clue.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2003)

ok, did a little digging.

According to the domain records, their nameservers are at 1on1 yet querrying the 1on1 nameservers generated errors.  Additionally, going to the IP address returned generated additional errors.  It looks like the site was taken down, though no clue on if it was by the host or the folks behind the magazine themselves.

I'd give it a few days as they might either be moving to a different host or having some temporary problems.


----------



## lonekimono (Nov 27, 2003)

not working on the east coast,,but nothing works on the east coast:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 28, 2003)

Very true LoneKimono. Today I tried the link and it said that it was only registered.


----------



## lonekimono (Nov 28, 2003)

Hey what are you going do??
i'll talk to later i'm still full from last night


----------



## lonekimono (Nov 28, 2003)

sorry about that i mean i'll talk to you later:rofl: :rofl: :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Very true LoneKimono. Today I tried the link and it said that it was only registered.  *



Thats interesting.  Site worked, then wasn't found, now is 'coming soon'.

Something sounds fishy on the hosting side to me.  (Not the magazine, but the host.)


----------



## lonekimono (Nov 28, 2003)

as long as it don't smell fishy  
sorry just had to say that


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Orig posted by Kaith Rustaz _*
> Site worked, then wasn't found, now is 'coming soon'.  Something sounds fishy on the hosting side to me.  (Not the magazine, but the host.) *



I've talked to the guys doing the mag.  they are now just re-doing the site is all. So it may be down for a bit of re-construction.  

The plan is to make this a free ezine for a few months then a pay zine as well as go to a hard copy magazine.

Lots of work but they seemed to be determined.... lets hope!  Kenpo needs a good magazine of it's own.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 16, 2003)

take a minute to fill out the survey.....

http://www.kenpomagazine.com/

:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 16, 2003)

It looks much better than when I first saw it..


----------



## clapping_tiger (Dec 16, 2003)

It looks a lot different from the last time I saw it too.  Make sure if you are interested in this magazine you take the time to fill out the survey. I don't want to hear any complaining if you did not fill out the survey.  By the way the name of the editor of the magazine is Richard English.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *take a minute to fill out the survey.....
> 
> http://www.kenpomagazine.com/
> ...



They don't have any Tracy Kenpo! Did you put them up to this? 

They don't need to know my annual income either!
:soapbox:


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *They don't have any Tracy Kenpo! Did you put them up to this?
> 
> They don't need to know my annual income either!
> :soapbox: *



I even put Tracy's down in thesurvey for people like you, and former students like me.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> They don't have Tracy Kenpo!
> *



What's that? :idunno:


----------



## Shiatsu (Dec 17, 2003)

You know smart alick.

Hey does anyone know why Sigung LaBounty's site is down?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _*
> Why is Sigung LaBounty's site down?
> *



I just tried it and it is working for me.

http://www.thesigung.com/

:asian:


----------



## Shiatsu (Dec 17, 2003)

Maybe my work is blocking it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu_*
> Maybe my work is blocking it.
> *


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 17, 2003)

Slightly off topic, but:

Clear your cache and try again.  I doubt they would just block it unless other sites are restricted.

-Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 17, 2003)

Aloha all, 
  Kenpo Magazine is back and just to answer a few questions it will be a e-zine for the first couple of issues (probably until August) However after that it will be dual published (hard copy as well as e-zine).  The first two issues will be free (February and March).  We did have a little problem with the hosting.  I am starting this out of my own pocket with NO financial backing.  Allot of the Senior Kenpo Instructors have been good with respects to granting interviews and writing articles.  Right now it definitely has an American Kenpo flair (My style) but we are slowly but surely getting some Traditional article starting to flow in.  Checkout the site and let me know what you think.

Thanks 
    Rick
www.kenpomagazine.com


----------



## Shiatsu (Dec 17, 2003)

Others are blocked.  Damn military, only three more years


----------



## teej (Dec 30, 2003)

HI all,

www.kenpomagazine.com  did not work for me either. However this one did work for me. Try it.
http://kenpomagazine.com

Teej
4th degree


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *Others are blocked.  Damn military, only three more years *



are you staioned?


----------

